# What's your most played?



## ~secret~ (Jan 28, 2011)

So I was in iTunes for some reason, perhaps in the business of playing some music maybe. I check my 'most played' list and am surprised, like the guy who finds out he's not white at all but some kind of French.

So list your most played artists/songs/whatever



B.R.O - Racer X
Flyingdale Flyer - Jethro Tull
Country Girl - Black Sabbath
Trouble (With A Capital T) - The Horslips
Morgenstern - Rammstein
The Red Army is the Strongest - The Red Army Choir
Air Dance - Black Sabbath
Bad Penny - Rory Gallagher
Blue - Yngwie Malmsteen
Cold As Ice  - Foreigner
EDIT: Be cool if someone posts music you don't like. This is all about finding out who to block forever about new music.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 28, 2011)

According to last.fm

1  	    	Yuna Ito â€“ trust you (TV Size)
2 	  	UVERworld â€“ Hakanaku mo Towa no Kanashi
3 	  	Flow â€“ World End (TV Size)
4 	  	Caramell â€“ Caramelldansen (speedycake remix)
5 	  	RADWIMPS â€“ ã¸ã£ãã—ã‚…ã‚“	
6 	  	Base Ball Bear â€“ Stairway Generation			
7 	  	L'Arc~en~Ciel â€“ READY STEADY GO
8 	  	prague â€“ Light Infection (tv size)
9 	  	POSSIBILITY â€“ Sanagi
10 	  	NICO Touches the Walls â€“ ãƒ›ãƒ­ã‚°ãƒ©ãƒ


----------



## Milo (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Jonsi - Boy Lilikoi
Plays: 242
2. Sigur Ros - Mea Bloanasir
3. Jonsi - Go Do
4. Sigur Ros - Glosoli
5. Mark Sherry - Star within a star (minus the techno crap at the end lol)
6. John Murphy - Surface of the Sun
7. Sigur Ros - Staralfu
8. Fuck Buttons - Flight of the Feathered Serpent
9. One Republic - Say (all I need)
10. Max - Sun Still Shine (a.k.a surface of the sun... I love the song lol)

I felt the need to link them, because I'm the kind of guy who likes to listen to other people's music as well as share. :>


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no way of checking this.

I know Ki is my most played song though.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I have no way of checking this.


 
Depending on what media player you use, there should be an automatically generated playlist called Most Played.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2011)

If I used itunes I would totally contribute to this thread. However, I get my music the fun way; from 4chan.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 28, 2011)

Odd, this is my top ten played according to iTunes.

I didn't realize that I listen to that AJJ that much...

1.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Rejoice
2.Andrew Jackson Jihad- No More Tears
3.Sabrepulse- Forget
4.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Brave as a Noun
5.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Survival Song
6.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Bells & Whistles
7.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Personal Space Invader
8.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Bad Bad Things
9.Andrew Jackson Jihad- Randy's House
10.Andrew Jackson Jihad- People


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

I would totally contribute, but my computer died so I have no way of knowing what my top 10 was on it.

Not to mention my entire itunes was filled to the brim with music by bands that no one else would even recognize.


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2011)

last 12 months:

1. Jesu â€“ Silver
2. God Is an Astronaut â€“ In The Distance Fading
3. Altar of Plagues â€“ Atlantic Light
4. Jakob â€“ Saint
4. Alcest â€“ Ã‰cailles de Lune - Part 1
6. Altar of Plagues â€“ The Weight of all
7. Jakob â€“ Everything All Of The Time
8. Godspeed You! Black Emperor â€“ The Dead Flag Blues
8. God Is an Astronaut â€“ Age Of The Fifth Sun
10. Jakob â€“ Malachite

overall:

1. Jesu â€“ Silver
1. Equilibrium â€“ Mana
3. Estatic Fear â€“ Chapter IX
4. Altar of Plagues â€“ Earth: As A Furnace
5. Draconian â€“ The Failure Epiphany
6. Altar of Plagues â€“ Through The Collapse: Watchers Restrained
7. Agalloch â€“ Limbs
8. Agalloch â€“ Fire Above, Ice Below
9. Jakob â€“ Saint
10. Agalloch â€“ Not Unlike the Waves


----------



## Foxpiper (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Agalloch - Sowilo Rune
2. Of the Wand & the Moon - Raven Chant
3. Solanaceae - I Saw Them Through the Pines
4. Vindensang - Ashes and Memories
5. Skyforger - Neighed the Battle Horses
6. Eluveitie - Inis Mona
7. Cruachan - Cattle Raid of Cooley
8. Kroda - Cry to Me, River
9. Vinterriket - Seelenleere
10. Ikue Asazaki - Anma


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2011)

1) Sigur 1 [Untitled] - Sigur
2) Sigur 3 [Untitled] - Sigur
3) Hands Held High - Linkin Park
4) Gravity - Embrace
5) Sigur 2 [Untitled] - Sigur
6) What I've Done - Linkin Park
7) Run - Snow Patrol
8) Fire Planet - Jackal Queenston
9) No Love - Eminem
10) Escaping the Icarus 2 - John Murphy

This was unexpected.


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> *1. Agalloch - Sowilo Rune*
> 2. *Of the Wand & the Moon - Raven Chant*
> 3. Solanaceae - I Saw Them Through the Pines
> 4. *Vindensang - Ashes and Memories*
> ...


 
we're going to get along just fine~


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 28, 2011)

Kelly Bailey â€“ 4000 Degrees Kelvin (from the portal soundtrack)
Haujobb â€“ Demon
Haujobb â€“ Cleaned Visions
Aphex Twin â€“ Flim
Aphex Twin â€“ IZ-US
Autechre â€“ Teartear
Autechre â€“ 444
Autechre â€“ Bike
Skinny Puppy â€“ Glass Houses
Haujobb â€“ Claim The Planet


----------



## Milo (Jan 28, 2011)

SIX said:


> *1) Sigur 1 [Untitled] - Sigur*
> 2) *Sigur 3 [Untitled] - Sigur* (samskeyti ~<3)
> 3) Hands Held High - Linkin Park
> 4) Gravity - Embrace
> ...


 
looks like _WE'RE_ going to get along just fine :0


----------



## BRN (Jan 29, 2011)

Milo said:


> looks like _WE'RE_ going to get along just fine :0


 
Man, I have never, ever met anybody who knows who Sigur is. You just made me a happy guy. =o


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been listening to my music on my friend's computer a lot, so here's my top ten. Don't like it, don't listen to it. :V

*1.)* Walking on air - Kerli
*2.)* Perfect weapon - Black Veil Brides
*3.)* Tea party - Kerli
*4.)* Zoom into me - Tokio Hotel
*5.)* Automatic - Tokio Hotel
*6.)* Strange - Tokio Hotel (ft. Kerli)
*7.)* Sweet blasphemy - Black Veil Brides
*8.)* Phantom Rider - Tokio Hotel
*9.)* What is Love? - Never Shout Never!
*10.)* Love like woe - The Ready Set


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

According to my iPod my most played songs are:

1. Wow I Can Get Sexual Too - Say Anything

2. Blood - My Chemical Romance

3. The ending version of Hare Hare Yukai 

4. Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy

5. Fer Sure - The Medic Droid 

6. Our Friend Lazarus Sleeps - I Am Ghost

7. There's a Good Reason...(the title's really long) - Panic! at the Disco

8. Helena - My Chemical Romance

9. My Alcoholic Friends - The Dresden Dolls

10. I'm Not Okay (I Promise) - My Chemical Romance 

As for artists, if I really had to take a guess as to which one I play the most or have the most songs by, it's probably MCR.


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no way of checking, but I know that my habit of listening to a song I find I really enjoy over and over again has meant that I've been listening to the same 3 songs on repeat for a couple of days.

Rave of the Inferno - k-wix, Cave Story Remix Project Bonus CD
Doukutsu Dance - Vaugh, CSRP disk 1 (I think?)
Evil Enchantress (Super Euro Mix) - Eurobeat Brony, Everlasting Pony Trax

And last week it was the entire soundtrack from Unreal.  

Why can't I just like normal music.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2011)

Last three months:

LantlÃ´s â€“ Pulse/Surreal
Kayo Dot â€“ Stained Glass
Agalloch â€“ Black Lake NiÃ°stÃ¥ng
Agalloch â€“ They Escaped the Weight of Darkness
Agalloch â€“ Into the Painted Grey
Agalloch â€“ The Watcherâ€™s Monolith
Amia Venera Landscape â€“ Empire
Agalloch â€“ To Drown
Amia Venera Landscape â€“ A New Aurora
Amia Venera Landscape â€“ Marasm

Last twelve months:

maudlin of the Well - Excerpt from 6,000,000,000,000 Miles Before the First, or, the Revisitation of the Blue Ghost
maudlin of the Well - Another Excerpt: Keep Light Near You, Even When Dying
maudlin of the Well - Rose Quartz Turning to Glass
Kayo Dot â€“ Calonyction Girl
maudlin of the Well â€“ Clover Garland Island
East of the Wall â€“ Scumbrella (Mud Button)
East of the Wall â€“ Scumbrella (Silt)
Kayo Dot â€“ Abyss Hinge 1: Sleeping Birds Sighing in Roscolux
Kayo Dot â€“ Abyss Hinge 2: The Shrinking Armature
maudlin of the Well â€“ Laboratories of the Invisible World (Rollerskating the Cosmic Palmistric Postborder)


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> Man, I have never, ever met anybody who knows who Sigur is. You just made me a happy guy. =o


 
you don't get out much. hell, I hear Sigur RÃ³s on the TV all the time.

Their ( ) album is good.


----------



## BRN (Jan 29, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you don't get out much. hell, I hear Sigur RÃ³s on the TV all the time.
> 
> Their ( ) album is good.


 
Of course I don't get out much, I'm a damn furry.

( ) is the one I have, and I love it.
Unfortunately, their [and, actually, a surprising number of other band's] music is unheard of where I am - the only place I ever saw their name was online music shops, and the same is true of Mindless Self Indulgence, 3 Doors Down... our choice is quite stifled.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 29, 2011)

Golden - Fall Out Boy
I Never Told You What I do for a Living - My Chemical Romance
The Factory Girls/Come Up to My Office - Parade OST
Headfirst Slide into Coopestown with a Bad Bet - Fall Out Boy
Runaway - Kanye West
Northern Downpour - Panic at the Disco
Satin in a Coffin - Modest Mouse
Orestes - A Perfect Circle
Will I - Rent OST
10,000 Days (Wings part II) - Tool
Save Yourself, I'll Hold Them Back - My Chemical Romance
Sow Some Lonesome Corners, So Many Flowers Bloom - A Silver Mt. Zion
What Sarah Said - Death Cab for Cutie
Bukowski - Modest Mouse
Blackout - Linkin Park
IRO-Bot - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Trakaye (Jan 29, 2011)

1. The Great American T-Shirt Racket - Envy On The Coast
2. The Wheel and The Maypole - XTC
3. Roundabout - Yes
4. Henrietta - The Fratellis
5. Film Noir - Gaslight Anthem
6. Go To Heaven - The 88
7. The Lion and The Wolf - Thrice
8. Knights Of Cydonia - Muse
9. Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who
10. Keep The Car Running - Arcade Fire

Strangely the band I think I've listened to the most was XTC even though only 1 song made it into the top 10.

I feel bad that I only recognize maybe 10 bands that have been listed so far.


----------

